
How Exactly Do You Catch COVID-19? There Is a Growing Consensus - AndrewBissell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-exactly-do-you-catch-covid-19-there-is-a-growing-consensus-11592317650
======
pcunite
The nice thing about the coronavirus, if something _nice_ can be said about
it, is that initial recommendations don't match today's advice. This points to
a future and hope to where what is said today will be proven to be wrong as
well.

Quelling Coronavirus Fears:

[1] [https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/24/coronavirus-
spe...](https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/24/coronavirus-speaker-
house-nancy-pelosi-tours-san-franciscos-chinatown/)

[2] [https://youtu.be/eFCzoXhNM6c?t=80](https://youtu.be/eFCzoXhNM6c?t=80)

------
ecf
Why is this person talking about how face you face contact is the primary
means of spread like it’s news when we’ve known this was the case pretty much
the past 6 months the virus has been active?

~~~
AndrewBissell
Your memory of the situation isn't accurate. In the first phase of treating it
seriously in the US the main concern seemed to be around surfaces and the most
commonly offered advice was "wash your hands and don't touch your face."

